
Continuous Deployment, In Practice - icey
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/01/continuous-deployment-trenches
======
rodyancy
One of the more disappointing thing about programming for the iPhone and not
the web, is that Apple's approval process makes it impossible to pull this off
for any non-webview/data features. I guess that is the price paid for an app
store that isn't littered with hardcore porn and scams.

~~~
mcantelon
Desktop computers have managed to survive without a review process. I think a
lot of innovation is likely being stifled by Apple's approach.

